# Insurance



## 96654 (Nov 7, 2005)

Need to get insurance for the first time on a Autotrail cheiftain please can you reccommend a good company to go with and any experiences of good service

Thanks


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We've had good service with 3 vans over 10 years from *Motorhome Ticket Club.* We use them mainly because they offer virtually unlimited European Travel and breakdown cover Europewide for our van (Hymer 694 - 3 axles - over 3.5 tons) which most won't do. We claimed twice in the first year - awnings both times.The first time a sudden squall in the middle of the night took the awning over the van. The second claim was when a lorry crossed a white line and his mirror bar smashed into the (almost new!) replacement awning. That time we were about half an inch from having the side of the van butchered. Both times our claim was handled quickly and efficiently. We didn't lose our no-claims bonus either (although if we'd made another claim in the following 3 years we woud have done).

Look into EVERYTHING the insurance covers. Some cheap quotes can be based on commercial van insurance - no cover for awnings, gas bottles etc. See how much breakdown cover would be if you have to pay for it separately - and make sure you can GET separate breakdown cover (Both the AA and RAC won't recover large vans).

Ask about glass cover too - we have a Hymer A Class and a new windscreen for one of those costs about 3 times the amount I have just paid for a P registration Citroen Xantia car!

If you are married see which of you would get the best quote. Bizarrely,our van is registered in my name but the insurance policy is in my wife's name with me as named main driver.

Agreeing a mileage limit can cut your premium too. Uness you are full-timing you will probably be doing less than 8000 miles a year.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Try SAFEGAURD 0113 258 1614 www.safegaurduk.co.uk

Their standard cover includes full European breakdown & revovery which is extra with most other companies. Beat 5 other quotes we had hands down. Also seem very easy to deal with.

Regards

Trevor


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Try the Caravan Club we have been with them for a couple of years now and if it is not your main vehicle you can easily get away with 5000 annual mileage even less if you only use it ocassionally this brings it down quite a bit.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi crazy
After tons of shopping around, we got our insurance from Adrian Flux http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/ They beat everyone else for price and value for money, and we got recovery for a 6.5 ton RV included.

Give them a try.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Just re-insured with safeguard, for the second year, I think the best value for money, 

Best of luck
Colin


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

why can u not quote figures when u recommend a co. my ins is gbp280 with Dolmen Ins Co. Is this cheaper than all of u with no quotes


----------

